# Ages?



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was wondering what everyones age was... if u wanna share... its okay if you dont I know some people are uncomfortible about that..  

I'm 23 and going to be 24 VERY VERY soon!
My Kodie boy is 1year 6months old.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm 25 years old. Lexi is 9 months old.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm 23, Martini will be 4 months Nov. 4


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm 28 years old...and Chanel is 7.5 months old.

Here's a poll that was posted...
Age Poll...and lots of people added posts as to how old they are!

Enjoy!









~Elegant


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm 21...22 in a few days. Caesar is 10.5 months old.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Oct 29 2004, 03:22 PM
> *I'm 21...22 in a few days.  Caesar is 10.5 months old.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE] i will be 37 coming this news years eve and chico is 6 months


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm in my 50s but feel and act much younger!!









Kallie is 2-1/2 years old.

Catcher is 6 months old.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

im 23, jong-ee just turned 10 months old


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Well...... I am 44; I also feel (and often act) so much younger









Tiki is 2 years 2 months.

Judi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Didnt we have a poll on this a while back?
I am 31...Brinkley is 8 months on the 3rd of November.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm 25 and Coco is about 10 weeks...


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I am 46 and Quincy is one year on November 3. My new little one, who I will be picking up in one hour, (can't wait) is 12 weeks.
Quincymom


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im 25 and parker is 2


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 29 2004, 04:29 PM
> *Didnt we have a poll on this a while back?
> I am 31...Brinkley is 8 months on the 3rd of November.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14022*


[/QUOTE]


How neat, Brinkley and I have the same birthday!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

OH wow Quincey has the same birthday too!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Oct 29 2004, 06:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How neat, Brinkley and I have the same birthday!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14038
[/B][/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Oct 29 2004, 06:43 PM
> *OH wow Quincey has the same birthday too!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Brinkley's is March 12...not the 3rd :wacko: March 3rd is another family member...


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

OMG do i feel dumb, haha I glanced at it thought both posts said they will have their birthday on nov. 3rd. Haha guess i should read a little closer next time


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

me 06/07/1972 = 32
Kim 12/20/1971 = 32 (wife)
Brendon 02/26/1992 = 12 (son)
Sampson 07/01/1999 = 5 (#1 ruler of the house)
Maggie 03/08/2002 = 2 (#2 ruler of the house)


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 29 2004, 06:29 PM
> *Didnt we have a poll on this a while back?
> I am 31...Brinkley is 8 months on the 3rd of November.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14022*


[/QUOTE]

sorry... i'm still gettin used to this forum...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 29 2004, 08:52 PM
> *sorry... i'm still gettin used to this forum...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


me too


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Oct 29 2004, 09:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14051
[/B][/QUOTE]


I wasn't meaning to be ugly...I just knew it sounded familiar..sorry...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm 25, will be 26 in January and Tuffy is 10 months old and will be 1 year old in January too ^_^


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I was 24 on the 6th, my hubby was 27 on the 5th, and Boom was a year on the 23rd


----------



## Phoebesmom (Oct 2, 2004)

Well, kids, I guess that makes me the Grandma on the forum. I was 60 on the 15th of September. My kids are older than most of you......daughter 34 and son 36. My Phoebe is 6 months old and my German Shepherd was 3 at the end of August.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 29 2004, 02:22 PM
> *I was wondering what everyones age was... if u wanna share... its okay if you dont I know some people are uncomfortible about that..
> 
> I'm 23 and going to be 24 VERY VERY soon!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm 21. Abby will is 13 weeks and ..... 5 days!!









When's your birthday??? I'll be 22 in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Oct 29 2004, 06:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How neat, Brinkley and I have the same birthday!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14038
[/B][/QUOTE]








Put a 1 in front of that 3 and you have my birthday!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine+Oct 30 2004, 03:17 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 21. Abby will is 13 weeks and ..... 5 days!!









When's your birthday??? I'll be 22 in a couple of weeks!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14066
[/B][/QUOTE]


My birthday is nov 8th!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm the oldest one here and no, I'm not telling!
Zoey is 13 months, b'day 9/13/03


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I was 23....once. I really liked being 28, so I kept that age for a few years. But now I admit that I am actually 43. To all of you younger gals...turning 30 was a lot more difficult than turning 40.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I hear that SaltyMalty! Turning 40 wasn't so bad. I turned 47 last month and am not especially looking forward to 50. I have 2 daughters that are 22 and 19. I am reminded that I'm old compared to most of you, but I don't really feel that old!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Phoebesmom_@Oct 29 2004, 11:13 PM
> *Well, kids, I guess that makes me the Grandma on the forum.  I was 60 on the 15th of September.  My kids are older than most of you......daughter 34 and son 36.  My Phoebe is 6 months old and my German Shepherd was 3 at the end of August.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14057*


[/QUOTE]

Phoebesmom... I am not far behind you!! 58.... getting closer to 59 than I like to think about!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 30 2004, 02:57 PM
> *I hear that SaltyMalty!  Turning 40 wasn't so bad.  I turned 47 last month and am not especially looking forward to 50.  I have 2 daughters that are 22 and 19.  I am reminded that I'm old compared to most of you, but I don't really feel that old!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14131*


[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean about not feeling old.... I just turned 56  But except for feeling a bit wiser, I feel like I always have...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm 39 (but my birthday cake says "Happy 24th Birthday" every year. Lacey is 8.5 months old.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I just turn 30 in september....but I fell like i'm 25   

Daezie just turn 2yrs old in october and Maya is 1 1/2.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Casey = 30 , Cynthia = 27, Chanel = 3, Gucci = 2


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GlamourDog_@Nov 7 2004, 02:17 PM
> *Casey = 30 ,  Cynthia = 27,  Chanel = 3, Gucci = 2
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I will be 20...definitiely the youngest on this forum







, I will be graduation from college in a year and a half though...

Rocky=1.5 (yorkie)
Haley-1.3 (yorkie)
Maya=4.5 months


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676+Nov 7 2004, 10:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will be 20...definitiely the youngest on this forum







, I will be graduation from college in a year and a half though...

Rocky=1.5 (yorkie)
Haley-1.3 (yorkie)
Maya=4.5 months
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15317
[/B][/QUOTE]


No, I think at one time we had a 16 year old...but cant remember...it was teens anyway...








Welcome!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm 32...Oliver is 17months old...my "human" kids are 12, 9,7 and 4.


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

im 23 my husband to be 24 (lukas) 

Lulu is 20 weeks
Spike is 5 yrs


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm 29 and I will be turning 30 on the 23rd







 
But I will definetely admit that I do sometimes act younger than I am


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I am 27 and Bella is 20 weeks today.

I work with small children so sometimes I feel MUCH younger than I am and sometimes I feel MUCH older!


----------

